# Europe Forum > European Culture & History > European food and recipes >  Italian Shepherd's Pie (with mozzarella)

## Angela

Made this last night. It was a HUGE hit.

You don't need to speak Italian. They make it extremely clear and measurements are on screen in metric.

They only tips you might need:

Boil potatoes whole and let them cool down. DO NOT PUT IN BLENDER OR CUISINART or you'll get glue.

Amido di mais is corn starch.

You need "fresh" mozzarella ball, not the one that's been in the case for a month.

----------

